# Drywall Stops



## Syborg_97 (Aug 9, 2007)

What's the general consensus on "drywall stops" that are sold by Simpson Strongtie? (see attached pic)

I'm working on a bonus room addition and these would make life easier from a framing, wiring, & insulation perspective. But do the drywall guys like them or hate them?

Thanks!
Simon


----------



## kgphoto (May 9, 2006)

Haven't seen or tried that style. Looks like it would be hard to hit the screw for the second board.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

If I had to hang that ceiling,
I'd say they *suck*.
If I had to put in base,
chair, crown,etc...
I'd say they *suck*.
Framers might like them.
Other than that.....


----------



## BattleRidge (Feb 9, 2008)

Nailers are nice. Those look like they blow. If its a weird spot try using a palm nailer. If you use those your rockers will hate you.


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

We have used similar type. Don't think they are design to screw the rock to. They are just a stop so the rock won't fall in the corner. The other rock it supposed to hold it in. Also on the ceiling, they are suppose to let the truss go up and down without the angle cracking. The rock stays in place while the truss moves. Because the metal is attached to the plate.


----------



## Tradesman (Jun 22, 2007)

I've used the Simpsons for years, as that's what is locally available. Never had a problem with them and they sure come in handy for certain situations.


----------



## personalt (Feb 15, 2006)

Syborg_97 said:


> What's the general consensus on "drywall stops" that are sold by Simpson Strongtie? (see attached pic)
> 
> I'm working on a bonus room addition and these would make life easier from a framing, wiring, & insulation perspective. But do the drywall guys like them or hate them?
> 
> ...


I have used the prest on framer backs
http://www.prest-on.com/Scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=4

I had no problems with them.. they worked as designed.


----------



## Royal-T (Feb 6, 2008)

*They Suck!!!!!!!!*

I have been a framer for years and a drywaller as well. Any framer worth a damn knows to put nailers everywhere! Not because they will hang the drywall but because its one of the first things you learn to look for. I bought a house built by a well known builder and the framing sucks! No nailers anywhere, Walls, cielings, nothing! Funny thing is they have the nailer on the gable in the Unfinished garage. If you are a framer and want to continue working as one put your nailers in where they need to be. Word of mouth is avery powerful thing and it can make or break you! If someone is asking who framed this, you want them to be smiling, not shaking their head in disgust. If you are a drywaller, demand nailers because the corners WILL give with those pieces of  installed!


----------



## BUTCHERMAN (Jan 19, 2008)

Sometimes we use metal angles to tie corners together. It's stronger and keeps the corners from cracking later. It also works great for adjustin crooked wals and sophits. Also these things should slide on to the rock and then be screwed in. I've never used them but my supplier tried to sell them to me. It just did'nt seem like a good quality job idea.


----------

